# What We Build



## alicecola70 (3 mo ago)

*Commercial construction – Innovative solutions
Constructive Solutions, Inc. is a commercial general contractor firm based in San Francisco* Bay Area, we have been providing high quality, construction solutions since 2010. From the renovation of retail, educational, medical and corporate buildings to the new construction of office complexes and industrial centers, Constructive Solutions has developed a reputation for excellence and efficiency.
You can count on our highly experienced team members to ensure that your renovation or build is streamlined to avoid delays and cost overruns. Directly partnering with our clients, we spearhead all building efforts from conceptual planning to comprehensive project management.
Our proven track record of meeting pressing deadlines, controlling costs, and ultimately creating value for our clients has established us as the industry experts.
We provide following services in the San Francisco Bay Area:


*Design Build*

*Value Engineering*

*Pre-Construction Services*

*Pre-Lease Services*

*Commercial Interior*

*Corporate Facility*

*Capital Improvement*


*Ground up Construction*

*Building Renovation*

*Medical*

*Life Science*

*Retail*

*Seismic Retrofit*

*Industrial / R&D*

*Tenant Improvement*


----------

